# sqlite no me deja actualizar [resuelto]

## adcdam

Hola con emerge -avuDN world no me deja actualizar , probe con --exclude package y con --keep-going y no me deja actualizar todos los paquetes. falla en el paquete sqlite y no me deja seguir.

saludos!Last edited by adcdam on Sat Nov 14, 2015 1:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Has probado con "emerge --deselect paquete"?.

En todo caso para saber la causa tienes que darnos más información "emerge --oneshot sqlite" te dará un error, ese error podría orientarnos para averiguar la causa.

----------

## adcdam

Hola

me da este error:

```
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:1109: recipe for target 'sqlite3_analyzer' failed

make: *** [sqlite3_analyzer] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1:

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100'

```

saludos!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`,
> 
> * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`.
> 
> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'. 

 

 *translate.google.es wrote:*   

> * Si usted necesita ayuda , publicar la salida de ` emerge --info '= dev -db / sqlite - 3.9.1'` ,
> 
> * El registro de generación completa y la salida de ` emerger -pqv '= dev -db / sqlite - 3.9.1'` .
> 
> * El registro de generación completa se encuentra en ' /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log ' .

 

----------

## adcdam

Hola finalmente pude instalar la version 3.9.2 hice emerge --sync, aparecio una version nueva de sqlite y esa si se pudo compilar.

----------

